# Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2017 - safe download - pdf format



## Rafiki

Knitting Paradise Cookbook 2017 - safe download - pdf format

October 2017


----------



## jvallas

You. Are. Awesome. 

Thank you for all the work you put into this!


----------



## Isuel

Thank you!!


----------



## asty

Thank you!!


----------



## GardenGirl

Unbelievable gift! Thank you. Rafiki!!!!!


----------



## somnus

Thank you for all your effort.


----------



## Lynnb1949

This is neat. Thank you for your hard work


----------



## rujam

Thank you, wow, 565 pages long.


----------



## Cocoa

This is fantastic! Thank you. What a wonderful generous thing to do.


----------



## sharmend

Thanks for sharing! Awesome job!


----------



## pfoley

That was a ton of work; thanks.


----------



## marilyn skinner

THANK YOU SO MUCH. What a big undertaking I really appreciate this.


----------



## jbachman

WOW - many thanks for all of your work and sharing it.


----------



## mgayles

Wonderful!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

You certainly have been busy! Thank you.


----------



## ezracooper

Happy to have this. Thank you


----------



## krestiekrew

Thank you!


----------



## Suzipaint

Thanks so much for all your hard work!! You always have great recipes!!
Suzipaint


----------



## glendajean

Great job!!! Thank you so much. I was just browsing through and found a recipe I lost years (and I mean YEARS) ago for Whipped Cream Chocolate Pie. This made a simple, delicious dessert and I'm happy to find the recipe again. I'm sure that is not the only one I'll find and use. Thanks again.


----------



## Kiwiflynn

Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## kathy320

That's so much work! Thank you.????????????


----------



## Pattimax56

Fantastic recipe book! Thank you.


----------



## Fregola

Thank you Rafiki!


----------



## Phoenix

What a fantastic idea! I love it!


----------



## mistymorning2

Many many thanks for all the hard work you have put into this! Such great recipes


----------



## LibertyRose

Thank you so much for the Recipe Book, I only joined KP earlier this year and had been thinking what a lot of recipes I'd missed.


----------



## victory

WOW What a great cookbook!!! Thanks for putting it together!!!


----------



## Alicatt

You are marvelous Rafiki!


----------

